# How is foil placed on existing plastisol?



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

Is this type of foil printing possible with plastisol heat transfers?

This is not my design, just a random shirt on google images. But basically I like the idea of having a background image with a foil printing placed on top.

My understanding of foil printing with heat transfers is that the foil will stick to any existing plastisol. Is that correct?


----------

